# IS ANY ONE FAMILIAR WITH .DK4 FORMAT



## snowb0l (Nov 30, 2000)

Hi does anyone know how to edit files that are in .dk4 format? What program will be needed to open and edit files of .dk4? Many thanks.


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

After an internet search for:

+".dk4"

I can't find anything pertinent that comes
up in English, but I'm thinking maybe it's
some kind of media file. Where did you get
this?


----------



## snowb0l (Nov 30, 2000)

This is a file from a pc game (gp500) and I was wanting to know is it possible to open them and edit the file.


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

You can try to open it in notepad or wordpad.
If all you see is gibberish, be careful not to
hit "save". If it's in a game, it may be a
format of their own which won't be in the
mainstream of anything.


----------



## snowb0l (Nov 30, 2000)

Unfortunatly this is some kind of a graphic file and can't be opened by notepad or the likes. No one in the gp500 community are able to successfully open them, let alone edit. That is why I came here to ask for help.


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

Well, like I mentioned earlier, it may very well
be in a proprietary format that nobody outside
the game manufacturer has access to. Sorry.


----------



## snowb0l (Nov 30, 2000)

Thanks MacFromOK. I guess it just can't be then. Thanks agian


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

File Extension Search Site


----------

